# Viber (for iPhone users)



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

For any iPhone users that have not yet heard, there is a new application for iPhone called Viber that allows you to call any other Viber user for free, anywhere in the world. It is free application too. I'm still trying to work out what the catch is!!! Probably that it will be banned in Egypt once authorities get to hear of it, lol.

It is supposed to be being released for Blackberry and other smartphones too in the future, so "watch this space"!!


----------

